# Medicals stuck!



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

My Medicals were done on the 29th of May. Reports were ready on the 2nd of June. Since then, Fortis Hospitals, Bangalore has been trying upload my docs using ehealth but apparently it is giving them some error. I have informed my CO of this. I am following it up with Fortis as well- they say that they have already written to 'Health Strategies (DIAC)' about it. Medical Reports show clean results. 
All other documents are 'Met'. I don't want to go closer to June 30. What should I do?


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

bangalg said:


> My Medicals were done on the 29th of May. Reports were ready on the 2nd of June. Since then, Fortis Hospitals, Bangalore has been trying upload my docs using ehealth but apparently it is giving them some error. I have informed my CO of this. I am following it up with Fortis as well- they say that they have already written to 'Health Strategies (DIAC)' about it. Medical Reports show clean results.
> All other documents are 'Met'. I don't want to go closer to June 30. What should I do?


You can check with the hospital if they can mail the physical copy of the reports to Australia. It will not take more than 5 days to reach Australia through some reliable logistic company.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Good idea. Just checked. DIAC has strictly told them never to send documents by courier. Fortis says they are still trying and there has been no response. 
Should I write to the 'Health Strategies' email ID? Is there anything better I can do than that? I have already written to the CO.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried to contact DIAC from India. I tried this number: 0061-1300364613 but I cannot get through.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i did read a similar case recently, cant recall, what you need to do is, contact teh CO, call them and ask them what to do, you have to push this


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i did read a similar case recently, cant recall, what you need to do is, contact teh CO, call them and ask them what to do, you have to push this


Thanks. But I just don't get through on phone. The CO is not responding at all. I guess she has nothing to do with it.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

search the forum, i remember reading about it, someone who recently got his visa.. damn, i read it very recently.. keep trying, call the number around 9 am our time and monday is an off, keep that in mind


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> search the forum, i remember reading about it, someone who recently got his visa.. damn, i read it very recently.. keep trying, call the number around 9 am our time and monday is an off, keep that in mind


Still no progress. Diac has told Fortis the problem is "being fixed". And Monday is a holiday in Australia, I believe.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Is the problem from Fortis end or DIAC ? Have u already uploaded reciept of medical for CO ? It will take a day or two, dont worry.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Is the problem from Fortis end or DIAC ? Have u already uploaded reciept of medical for CO ? It will take a day or two, dont worry.


How will uploading medical receipt help? I have written to the CO and I suppose she is fully aware of this. Technically, whatever the reason, the processing is incomplete.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

bangalg said:


> How will uploading medical receipt help? I have written to the CO and I suppose she is fully aware of this. Technically, whatever the reason, the processing is incomplete.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Although he knows but uploading will provide you a written proof that your medical is done and matter lying pending wither with the Lab or DIAC.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Good idea. Just checked. DIAC has strictly told them never to send documents by courier. Fortis says they are still trying and there has been no response.
> Should I write to the 'Health Strategies' email ID? Is there anything better I can do than that? I have already written to the CO.


Could be a new DIAC rule. Mine were sent as physical copies from the same Fortis in march. No issues then.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

But nothing to worry, its a matter of Two days, Trust me


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> But nothing to worry, its a matter of Two days, Trust me


Yesterday, I visited the Hospital to check out the exact problem they were facing. I got to know that when they enter my TRN, they get the message- "No health cases matching search criteria found. Please check the criteria and try again or process the case manually". The Hospital has contacted the 'Health Strategies' team who have inturn raised an IT ticket. 

I wrote to the CO today and am waiting fora response. Really going crazy... 13 more working days to go for June 30.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

bangalg said:


> How will uploading medical receipt help? I have written to the CO and I suppose she is fully aware of this. Technically, whatever the reason, the processing is incomplete.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Uploading the receipt of course will not help you pass medical 

However DIAC while they dont tsay you have to complete everything within 28 days but they want you to show evidence that you are working on it.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

forlorn79 said:


> Uploading the receipt of course will not help you pass medical
> 
> However DIAC while they dont tsay you have to complete everything within 28 days but they want you to show evidence that you are working on it.


I have written 2-3 emails to the CO on this. So they are aware. It's 14 days now. I will upload receipt after 7 days more.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I have written 2-3 emails to the CO on this. So they are aware. It's 14 days now. I will upload receipt after 7 days more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I had an issue where my spouse name did not appear in the system and did not get a response after my agent sent an email. I'm not too sure why but I can assume there a quite a number of email coming in. What I did was really to call up the clinic instead that's when I knew the system has now included my spouse's name.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I have written 2-3 emails to the CO on this. So they are aware. It's 14 days now. I will upload receipt after 7 days more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


In a situation like yours, should the hospital take the responsibility or should you take the initiative and try to fast forward this. 

I got my medicals done on Thursday. The hospital staff was dreaming for 2 days, did nothing. On Monday they uploaded. After uploading the doctor verifies and then notifies DIAC. This simple verification took another 2 days. All this happened when me and my wife were calling them twice a day. Keep calling the hospital, bug them.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> How will uploading medical receipt help? I have written to the CO and I suppose she is fully aware of this. Technically, whatever the reason, the processing is incomplete.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I do not see much reason to panic, anyhow the problem will be solved much earlier than 30th Jun. However, even if it doesn't I do not see any risk to your visa grant...30th Jun is a deadline for submitting applications in the old system. Once you have done that, the processing will be done even after 30th Jun.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> I do not see much reason to panic, anyhow the problem will be solved much earlier than 30th Jun. However, even if it doesn't I do not see any risk to your visa grant...30th Jun is a deadline for submitting applications in the old system. Once you have done that, the processing will be done even after 30th Jun.


The problem is that just in case his occupation code comes out of the SOL, he might be moved to a lower priority. If it stays in the new SOL, no issues then.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rvijaysubs said:


> In a situation like yours, should the hospital take the responsibility or should you take the initiative and try to fast forward this.
> 
> I got my medicals done on Thursday. The hospital staff was dreaming for 2 days, did nothing. On Monday they uploaded. After uploading the doctor verifies and then notifies DIAC. This simple verification took another 2 days. All this happened when me and my wife were calling them twice a day. Keep calling the hospital, bug them.


You are right. I am bugging the Hospital staff on this. Today I asked her to call the DIAC Aussie help desk with the ticket number. She says she has never done that. I offered her my phone if calling Australia is a problem. She said she will call today.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> I do not see much reason to panic, anyhow the problem will be solved much earlier than 30th Jun. However, even if it doesn't I do not see any risk to your visa grant...30th Jun is a deadline for submitting applications in the old system. Once you have done that, the processing will be done even after 30th Jun.


Firstly, I would like to get my grant before July 1 coz of possible SOL changes. Secondly, even if there are no SOL changes, I would prefer to get my visa in this year's quota rather than that of next year. 
"processing will be done after June 30" only if my profession stays in the SOL. It looks like it will stay, though.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi

I have done my medicals this Monday at Fortis. The hospital authorities informed me that they will upload the reports on Friday. They have not mentioned me about any issues. Wondering what to do?. I have not yet been assigned a CO.
Please advice 

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

trajan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done my medicals this Monday at Fortis. The hospital authorities informed me that they will upload the reports on Friday. They have not mentioned me about any issues. Wondering what to do?. I have not yet been assigned a CO.
> Please advice
> ...


The problem is with my TRN and not with ehealth as such. Just. Check with Fortis next week if they have uploaded your case.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will follow it up.

Regards
Trajan



bangalg said:


> The problem is with my TRN and not with ehealth as such. Just. Check with Fortis next week if they have uploaded your case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

The CO suggested some alternative which too did not work. She has now told me that there is nothing I can do until the technical issue is resolved. My query is, in the worse case scenario, if my Medicals cannot be processed until June 30 AND the revised SOL impacts me adversely, will my case still be processed and completed or will it move to priority 5 regardless of the reason for the delay?

All other docs are in MET status and this is the only thing pending. It would be unfair to penalise me for a technical issue. Please let me know your views. 

Fortis is cooperating but they are helpless coz IT is not responding!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Nothing to worry, since u have applied visa, July 01 wont affect you from any corner. If medical is the last thing u need to submit? U will get ur visa immediately upon reciept of medical by CO.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Great. SOL 2012 is out and ICT BA is still there. I really don't care now whether my issue is resolved before or after June 30.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

ICT BA ? If thats your profession in demand, That too is out as you have applied for Visa already. So Relax and prepare for move


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Phew... Finally Fortis Could upload my Medicals on Thursday. I just checked the status. It shows 'MET' for all except Form 26EH for my son... For him it shows 'REQUESTED'. That's strange. Wondering what to make of it. I am sure Fortis would not have left his Medicals behind... Perhaps a 4 year old's Medicals go to a specialist Paediatrician... Any thoughts?
Btw, I think Fortis cooperated well and did their best to get my case uploaded and running.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Call both of them, CO & Fortis and reconcile. If it gets clear today, by next Wed you may recieve Visa email. Goodluck.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

*Help for meds*

Hello,
I got my medicals done today. The doc has asked me to select the clinic in my online application so that she can upload my results but I am unable to find any such link in my application. Please help


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> Hello,
> I got my medicals done today. The doc has asked me to select the clinic in my online application so that she can upload my results but I am unable to find any such link in my application. Please help


Yeah. Even I was asked to do this by theHospital. But I too could not understand. The hospital managed to upload without me doing this.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Phew... Finally Fortis Could upload my Medicals on Thursday. I just checked the status. It shows 'MET' for all except Form 26EH for my son... For him it shows 'REQUESTED'. That's strange. Wondering what to make of it. I am sure Fortis would not have left his Medicals behind... Perhaps a 4 year old's Medicals go to a specialist Paediatrician... Any thoughts?
> Btw, I think Fortis cooperated well and did their best to get my case uploaded and running.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


That's normal. Even my son's medicals were 'met' a couple of days after ours though we submitted all of ours together. Don't worry !


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

OzWay said:


> That's normal. Even my son's medicals were 'met' a couple of days after ours though we submitted all of ours together. Don't worry !


Hah! Got to know that Fortis Bangalore has 'forgotten' to upload my son's records! Now they are saying the link is down! They have been pathetic although they appear cooperative over phone. It's been 3 weeks now since Medicals are stuck with Fortis. How many more days?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Its frustrating to wait (i guess you didnt wait for CO allocation this long). There is a notification on Immi website regarding the eHealth being down. Once it is up you should be done I believe. But didnt expect this from Fortis. 




> eHealth is currently unavailable
> 
> Panel clinics have been notified of this issue. Our technicians are working to resolve the technical problem with eHealth. Panel clinics will be notified when the eHealth system is restored, and this website will also be updated accordingly.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

satyamusti said:


> Its frustrating to wait (i guess you didnt wait for CO allocation this long). There is a notification on Immi website regarding the eHealth being down. Once it is up you should be done I believe. But didnt expect this from Fortis.


Thanks for the information, Satya

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

Same issue with me. Done with my medicals 1 week back. But due to this issue, things are getting delayed.
Not sure how long this will take to get resolved...

Regards
Tim


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

The eHealth system was online again 5 hours ago, my doctor called me and said he could access my file. Let's wait and see if the system is stable.
Diac website still says eHealth is unavailable...


----------



## trajan (Jan 8, 2012)

In Diac website they have stated that it is up and available. Will Speak to the hospital authorities to upload the medical documents.

Thanks
Trajan


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

trajan said:


> In Diac website they have stated that it is up and available. Will Speak to the hospital authorities to upload the medical documents.
> 
> Thanks
> Trajan


Well- it may be ok for the rest of the world. But not with Fortis. The lady says "still not working sir".... I am thinking of writing to health strategies and complain against Fortis. But I fear that the CO may not like me communicating with Health Strategies... My bad luck. I just have yo wait.
Guys in Bangalore must avoid Fortis like the plague for DIAC related stuff.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mansin (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Well- it may be ok for the rest of the world. But not with Fortis. The lady says "still not working sir".... I am thinking of writing to health strategies and complain against Fortis. But I fear that the CO may not like me communicating with Health Strategies... My bad luck. I just have yo wait.
> Guys in Bangalore must avoid Fortis like the plague for DIAC related stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


"Guys in Bangalore must avoid Fortis like the plague for DIAC related stuff"

I too agree with you.

I called the below number in OZ just now and came to know that , even after the medical reports have been uploaded the process remains with the Indian panel of doctors for taking the medicals to met state. 

I was not aware that these guys were involved in the process. I was bugging the hospital till I could see the status as "medicals received", as my understanding was that after the state that the medicals are received , it would mean that a panel of doctors at OZ would be checking the reports and providing their results. 

Got a bit suspicious and called the below number +61 2 8666 5777 and the lady at the other end said that, the process is entirely with the Indian panel of doctors and they are waiting for them to respond with the results.

My case at the medical end had been going really slow , I am really frustrated with this entire Indian involvement in the medical process, even after they charge you heavily for the job. 

Have to call fortis around 9:30 and get hold of that person , who was at International desk. 

Had I known this earlier , would have been bugging them from the first day itself.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

mansin said:


> "Guys in Bangalore must avoid Fortis like the plague for DIAC related stuff"
> 
> I too agree with you.
> 
> ...


I actually had this understanding from the beginning but after reading some posts here, I also believed that CO will finally change the status to MET. 

So, you mean the same clinic where you get the medicals done will change the status. In that case, it should be one step process. They should update to MET as soon as they upload the results. Why the delay?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

It's been 4 weeks now. This morning I saw that my son's Medicals have moved to 'Met'. Also, I could figure out from the Application Inquiry for my case that Fortis uploaded the Medicals and got the status changed to Finalized only on Saturday and all along they were lying to me that "they have done everything". I think lying is the last straw. So guys in Bangalore, if you can, do avoid Fortis.
I hope I receive my Grant tomorrow. Form 1221 shows 'Received' but I guess that is how it is. All other docs show 'Met' status.


----------



## subz (Jun 20, 2012)

bangalg said:


> How will uploading medical receipt help? I have written to the CO and I suppose she is fully aware of this. Technically, whatever the reason, the processing is incomplete.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hey, did your documents finally get uploaded? Is your Medical through?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

subz said:


> Hey, did your documents finally get uploaded? Is your Medical through?


Yep. Last Saturday. Awaiting grant.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## subz (Jun 20, 2012)

mansin said:


> "Guys in Bangalore must avoid Fortis like the plague for DIAC related stuff"
> 
> I too agree with you.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got your Visa Grant yesterday!!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> It's been 4 weeks now. This morning I saw that my son's Medicals have moved to 'Met'. Also, I could figure out from the Application Inquiry for my case that Fortis uploaded the Medicals and got the status changed to Finalized only on Saturday and all along they were lying to me that "they have done everything". I think lying is the last straw. So guys in Bangalore, if you can, do avoid Fortis.
> I hope I receive my Grant tomorrow. Form 1221 shows 'Received' but I guess that is how it is. All other docs show 'Met' status.


Hey banglag,
I front loaded my medicals and the status is now showing 'finalized'. What is required to change the status to 'MET', does it happen after CO is assigned?

Thanks for your response.

Congratulations in advance for the grant!

Cheers,
Aanchal


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> Hey banglag,
> I front loaded my medicals and the status is now showing 'finalized'. What is required to change the status to 'MET', does it happen after CO is assigned?
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> ...


Yep. You have to wait for CO to change status to MET.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

aanchak - is your appl in "process commenced" status or ABPF?


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> aanchak - is your appl in "process commenced" status or ABPF?


yes, it is in 'Application received - processing commenced ' state, does that imply something important?

what is ABPF?


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

aanchalk said:


> yes, it is in 'Application received - processing commenced ' state, does that imply something important?
> 
> what is ABPF?


Nope. ABPF - Appl Being processed further. Once the appl moves to this state - implies you have a CO who will contact you within a week


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

satyamusti said:


> Nope. ABPF - Appl Being processed further. Once the appl moves to this state - implies you have a CO who will contact you within a week


Hmmm....long wait before that happens, thanks!


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hmmm....long wait before that happens, thanks!


How long it will take to see the status of medical received/finalized? I have done my medicals last saturday and the status page shows "further medicals received" only for my daughter and no change in mine and my wife.


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Things were moving pretty fast till June 2nd week. If the same pace continues, it shouldn't be far.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Can anyone Let me know what are the medical tests being conducted .


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dev20 said:


> Can anyone Let me know what are the medical tests being conducted .


HIV test, urine to check gluocose I think. Chest x-ray. Blood pressure and a general checkup from doctor to just see u in person and discuss test results. You dont have ti fast but i would avoid anything sugary before the test.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

And having a reallly good sleep prior


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> search the forum, i remember reading about it, someone who recently got his visa.. damn, i read it very recently.. keep trying, call the number around 9 am our time and monday is an off, keep that in mind


hi anj,
i have got an invitation for 189 and i could see your pursuit to aussie dreams started from June. Howz ur experience till now from Jul till now and what would be your suggestion for my 189 application?

pls givme ur personal mail or request you to reach me on sainath.ec at gmail for a small discussion.. thank you.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

These nuckle heads at Fortis Bangalore forgot to upload my photo graph, only when i asked them after 3 weeks of wait did they notice it , to top it off DIAC has been emailing them , requesting for the photo , and they havent seen their emails !! terrible experience by far, would not recommend it to anyone. first they lose my reports then forget to upload photos . wondering what next !


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hey banglag,
> I front loaded my medicals and the status is now showing 'finalized'. What is required to change the status to 'MET', does it happen after CO is assigned?
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> ...



Hi Aanchal 

I've done my medicals before being assigned the CO as well. The clinic has sent me the medical results in an envelope but the envelope says NOT to open it. 

How do I front end load my medicals on the online system? Do I just upload the booking form and receipt? (because the reference and booking no. is there). 

Thanks.


----------

